# How's my dirt look?



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm gonna be filling in this area with zoysia sod but I had a bunch of tree roots ground up first which produced way more wood chips than I anticipated. Now I'm worried about having them mixed in with my soil. Do you all think this will pose a problem for the roots or will it be ok?

I'm sure I'll need to sand level in the spring once it settles but that's not a big deal.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I think you will be fine so long as you don't get upset over some mushrooms that will eventually consume the wood.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

You did a heck of a job removing the wood chips! There should be no problem. I had a front yard tree removed and the stump and roots ground up. I then planted Tifway 419 plugs with no issues. My soil was no where near as clean as yours. :thumbup:


----------

